# My Wolf Fish Video



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Here he is in my 42 gallon hexagon tank!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Your sig says your 42 hex is empty


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

He Died!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanx For Rubbing It In Beeyotch!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> Your sig says your 42 hex is empty
> 
> 
> 
> ...





B. Rodgers said:


> He Died!
> [snapback]1142501[/snapback]​


I donno why but thats just fuckin funny!!!!









BTW-sorry for your loss









And the file is a lil big... I have dling for about 4 minutes now and I am still @ 2%


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> Thanx For Rubbing It In Beeyotch!
> [snapback]1142503[/snapback]​


I rubbed it right in yo face









j/p sorry about the loss


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Sorry about the loss :+:


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

=(


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Your sig says your 42 hex is empty
> 
> 
> 
> ...





B. Rodgers said:


> He Died!
> [snapback]1142501[/snapback]​












SOrry to hear that man, it looked Sweet.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

He was awesome! I miss him...someday I'll own a wolf pack!


----------

